# Preterism Refuted



## JM (Sep 18, 2013)

Preterism Refuted | Feileadh Mor

Still Waters posted some audio excerpts from Elliott’s work Horae Apocalypticae dealing with Preterism. This audio includes a quote from Gary Damar and a rebuttal to the point made by Demar from an article by Patrick Fairbain (Is Popery The Antichrist) followed by a reading of Elliott’s work.


----------

